# Sleeping Beauty



## kellis (Mar 5, 2015)

Ahh, this little girl is spoiled. She comes out to sleep in my hood at least once a day.


----------



## kellis (Mar 5, 2015)

Not sure why it rotates. I tried taking the pic landscape and portrait.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, so adorable! She looks like she is definitely a pampered girl!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, she's such a sweetheart!  I know the feeling too well, my lovebird Khaleesi also loves to be on my hoodie for some cuddles and a short nap.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Such a cutie! *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How cute, obviously she feels safe and happy with her mamma.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwww how adorable <3


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

What a cutie!! She's definitely found a safe, warm, snuggly place to snooze!


----------

